# Thinking of new boat, bay boat ideas?



## jfish (Jul 14, 2013)

We are considering another boat from what we have.  22' to 24'.  Have a couple of questions.

1.  22 or 24 footer?
2.  Your thoughts on having or not having a T Top.  We mainly fish inshore.  Never had a t top.
3.  The newer boats all seem to have "fish boxes".  I have never had one always an ice chest.  Two days ago I nearly filled a 94qt cooler with fish and had to rob some ice to keep them all cool because so many fish were in it.  So do these fish boxes keep ice worth a dang or do I need to look for a boat with two ice chest locations?


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 14, 2013)

How many fish from your boat?  That will determine the room question of a 22 vs. 24.  T-tops mean that the straps will not be a factor as with a bimini top.  You will need the shade to save you from a heat stroke.  If you fish under bridges then maybe not.  Most built in fish boxes are poor with little or no insulation.  If you can add closed cell foam to them that is better.  A removable well insulated chest or two may work but note that the Coleman Extreme is touted to be best in tests.  It is relatively cheap compared to a Yeti.  I usually store gear in my onboard floor fish boxes and use coolers.  I would go for plenty of deck space for coolers.  Good fishing.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

jfish id ask same thing as far as number of people usually fishing ... ive had 2 bay boats the 22 pathfinder TE and the shearwater 22x and both float in a ft and with jackplate still need 2 plus to jump ... i personally wouldnt go t-top bc as far as shade goes its pretty much for whos driving and only when ur driving not fishing... if you have kids id have bimini and spray hood you can put on and take off... i had a t-top on my center console that i went offshore in and it was great .. extra rod holders ur electronics shaded outriggers on top etc etc ... didnt have fish boxes on either bay boat but ones in my CC where nothing to brag about but usable ... just remember longer you go more power to push it means more $$$$$$


----------



## jfish (Jul 14, 2013)

I normally fish only a couple to maybe four at most. I hate not having good storage on my 03 sea fox now. It's also has a carb 2 stroke and I want to go back to a four stroke 

I had a key west bay reef 10yrs ago and miss it for sure. It would haul butt at 52 with four people and rode really good in rough water. Took about 16" of water to float it with a big motor but I still loved it. 

SeaFox I have now take a out same and is 21'. Just don't like the storage or the two stroke. But it does fish ok. 

Just hard to find boats now with two coolers of ample size so I can keep the fish cool and also the beer!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Igloo is fine for the fish but id buy a yeti for the BEER !!!


----------



## seastrike (Jul 14, 2013)

i have an old pf 2200v. it has good storage and an 8 foot beam and will float in 12 inches. last year i repowered it with the yamaha f150. real world numbers i cruise at mid 30's at around 4000 rpms getting 7 gph. my total trip im getting close to 5 mpg. i can do about 48 miles per hour top end. its a well balanced set up overall. most days i burn around 9-12 gallons. i dont have a top. i get annoyed with the bimini so it stays home. i do keep a large sunbrella to set up on front if kids get hot. i think the bay reefs are sweet too.


----------



## jfish (Jul 14, 2013)

And by new I mean new to me


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a ranger 2180 bay with over an  8ft beam. It has 3 fish boxes that will hold ice for a half day of fishing. I usually store a few bags ice in the cooler with my drinks and as I pull in fish I'll put ice in the locker. Never had a problem with running out of ice but i never filled up a 94qt cooler either. Mine also has a t-top that is nice when the sun is beaming on top of you but only if your under it. It has 6 rod holders on it which nice especially if your taking a few people out and wanna relax and fish. Down side to it is that it catches wind which could make anchoring hard. Casting is also a problem when fishing with multiple people. It not my 1st choice for  serious on the grass inshore fishing but its perfect for fishing the marsh with the family.


----------



## jfish (Jul 15, 2013)

leaning towards no top.  leaning towards something with two coolers and rod boxes.  prob I have seen from some now are the 22' boats have only 7' rod storage.  kinda dumb if you ask me but I wasn't the engineer.  99% of mine are 7'6" except for the couple I broke tips on.

pathfinder if I can find a nice one
key west is def choice as well

two I have looked at with fish boxes I like are nautic star and the sportsman boats.  just don't know anything about them.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 15, 2013)

"two I have looked at with fish boxes I like are nautic star and the sportsman boats. just don't know anything about them. "
Reply With Quote 
Key West is under new ownership.  Sportsman is a new line from the former owner of KW and SeaPro, who joined forces after they sold their plants to others.  The Sportsman boats that I have seen are really great looking boats.  Nautic Star has a lot of bling but what it will do is not known to me.  Parker boats are a real quality built boat built to commercial standards.  KW is good but a buddy of mine had some issues with a 23 and the trim tabs on his.  I am not sure that he ever got the issue resolved.  Sportsman is built in SC and so is KW, so you may want to visit the plants to see how they are built and if they have adequate insulation for the fish boxes. 
Going to the plant is the real way to see what they are made of for sure.  You are making a large capital expenditure so I would do that if you have the time.  If not make the time and you will not regret it later.  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 15, 2013)

jfish, I have a 22 foot seachaser and it is plenty for me. I do have a bimini top that is worth its weight in gold to me when it is needed. I take my children a good bit and that top makes it to where I can stay all day out there. I once cosidered adding a T-top but just never made up my mind to.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 15, 2013)

Pathfinders hold their value.  Check out the Maverick Boat Forum, it has a used boat section.  Maverick, Hewes, Pathfinder are all made in the same factory.

If you want a new top of the line boat look at the new 24' Sea Hunter
Carbon Kevlar, Big insulated coolers,fishboxes, big rod boxes. Fine boat and the price reflects it.
Rode in one last week, it is sweet. Well done details, wiring is neat and bilge is easy to access for pump work/ maintenance.
It is a demonstrator and for sale.


----------



## ranger374 (Jul 15, 2013)

i have a 21' kenner.  when i went to look at ti they had a triton 24lts and a 24' ranger bay sitting beside it.  the 24 just looked too big for me to consider fishing small places.  to much boat to turn around -- now that is my opinion and i have not fished out of either -- so can't say for sure.  mine is a 21' kenner and it has no back deck -- just a small livewell on one side and a battery box on the other -- plenty of room for extra coolers/baitwell, people, etc.  and it seems to have more floor space than a 22 footer i looked at.

i too am torn between a t top or bimini.  i am leaning towards bimini simply for the ammount of shade it will provide and the cost.  i also fish lakes with low bridges and don't want to have to take a t top up and down while fishing.  if i was going to fish primarilly offshore then definately a t top.  if it was going to be just me fishing and no wifey and kids then probabally a t top.

post some pics of the new boat when you decide


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure of your price range, but check out Shallow Sport boats, Majek lines, Transport, Shearwater, SCB(simmons custom boats), Shoalwater, and Haynie. 

All make great boats, most are down in the Texas area so you may have to make a drive. Just about every guide down there runs one of those boats, they run skinny, are quick and handle great even in chop. Highly reccomend giving them a glance.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 17, 2013)

I really like the Pathfinder 2200, also want to see a Blue Wave 24 up close


----------



## jfish (Jul 18, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> I really like the Pathfinder 2200, also want to see a Blue Wave 24 up close



I think I am gonna wait and find a used pathfinder 2200.  just think I will be happier with it.

GADAWG the blue wave is very nice.  Just gave up a deal on a 10 model with less than 40hrs loaded up clean as new with 250 Suzuki for 30k.  Figure I could sell my boat for 15 and put 15 with it and not have a payment.

I am at the point in my life where I don't want payments and I am almost debt free.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 18, 2013)

The Blue Wave seems to be a well thought out design. And I haven't seen a PF I haven't liked yet


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Pathfinders are hard to beat if you want a bay boat ... like bigle rat said when time comes to get rid of it there will be buyers !!! good luck with search


----------



## sea trout (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't have T-tops on my boats but I take my trips in the fall anyway's.

but in the mid summer if i'm down on the coast, many a time I wish I had a top for some relief! And I'm very sun tolerant. Some of my friends will get miserable.

I have a bimini top I put on it when we go down with the kids. That's a big plus!
But it would be a pain for a group of the guys to fish around. 

Good luck!!! Boat shoppin's exciting!!!!!!!!


----------

